
The Palm Pre syncs with iTunes - mcav
http://apple20.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2009/05/28/scooplet-the-palm-pre-syncs-with-itunes/
======
dot
A lot of mp3 players sync with iTunes. There are a lot of exciting things
about the Pre, this isn't one.

~~~
chrisbolt
Which ones? This is the first I've heard of iTunes being used with anything
but an iPod or iPhone.

